# Are Golden Ear speakers a good choice for my home theater?



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Currently I'm setting up some NHT superzero's that I've had just to get started but my uncle recommended to me to invest into the Golden Ear Triton series.

He said my next upgrade from the NHT would be to buy the center channel and two of the Triton 3 speakers for my left and right mains.... keeping the NHT in the rear. This would be my next upgrade path. (~$2600)

Then.... when the money is right purchase a pair of the Triton One speakers and use those as my main left and right and move the Triton 3 to the back surrounds replacing the NHT at that time and this would complete my 5 channel setup. (~$5000)

He also said with the Triton Ones that I would not need any subwoofers at all especially having the Three's as the surrounds. A total investment of ~7500.

I'll be planning on using my Krell Showcase 7 to drive them as I currently am using it for my NHT's and he said that the Krell will have no issues at all driving the 5 golden ear speakers.

Anyone think this subwoofer less speaker setup would be OK? My home theater room is 14' 3" x 20' 6" with 7' 9" ceilings and a 12' cathedral ceiling setup. around 3300 cubic feet.

I Like the idea but has anyone had any experience with GE yet?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sounds like a good upgrade path. I would disagree with the sans subwoofer idea though. For one, as amazing as they are, they're not a substitute for a true subwoofer by way of extension mostly. To me they're still just towers,(Great ones at that) that play lower and louder. For two, the best place for subs will never be the best place for mains, so optimal placement will be compromised for one or the other. Depends on priorities I guess. When the time comes for me, I will almost certainly buy a GE setup, but will never give up my subs. Dwight Angus has a GE rig. He would be one to ask. The above is my opinion only, and just as surely if you ask 10 contractors how to build a house, you'll get 10 answers. Lol


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Good point. Thank you for the insight.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Bmxer - Your uncle's gradual, progressive upgrade path is intelligently thought out.

I do take exception, as Willis mentioned, with going subless. Sure, the Ones can run .2, but position for bass or imagining could compromise both. I would recommend budgeting an additional $1000 - 1500 minimum for dual subwoofers. Then you can consider yourself DONE.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

My intention is considering I'm starting off with a budget system I'm fully intending of upgrading. I did however already have 5 of the NHT speakers and will be starting off with those and so I must find a subwoofer setup. I'll be looking at upgrading to the Golden Ear front three sometime in September so I'll need dual subs that I can utilize till then and preferably use after the fact too. I know in the terms of LFE in movies every bit of dedicated low end can help tremendously.

I'm also torn on a preamp but I'm starting another thread for that.

Any recommendations on a fair priced (used or new) set of dually's that would work well in my space w/ the NHT's other than dual SVS offerings would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

[QUOTE="Bmxer241;1032209"/other than dual SVS offerings would be greatly appreciated.[/QUOTE] ?????


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

seems many praise the dual svs combo. just looking for alternatives.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Understood. That was my hunch, but not a common statement. Lol


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I own the Triton 1s I upgraded them from the Triton 2s. I'm in love with the goldenear speakers. Although there is plenty of bass with the ones I have dual Seaton SubMersives. They play very nicely together. If you are getting the 1s and 3s as surround I would get them first and then ascertain if you need additional subs.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks. I'll need to pick up a sub or two anyway just to start with my NHT speakers. I'll be looking to upgrade not long after. I figured pick up the 3's and see how they perform by themselves. They won't pack the same punch as the 1's but will let me try them subless and get an idea. Just all depends how it actually plays out.

I think that upgrade approach is nice. I think dedicated subs in addition to the 1's could help a tad also. Just with anything it's all trial and error.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I have the Triton Ones & they are amazing speakers plus I run them without external subs. Before I got the Tritons I ran SVS MTS-01's plus dual PB13 Ultras. The best location for the PB13's was on screen wall about 3 ft in from side walls. Performed very well. Nice smooth response. When I got the Triton Ones I knew that they would be positioned approximately where my earlier PB13's were located so LFE should be similar.
I am really pleased with the LFE performance. I don't believe I am missing anything without external subs.
If optimal sub location was not on the front wall where the Triton Ones are located that would probably give me pause as the Tritons are my mains & need to reside on front wall & perhaps I would have added 
dual subs. My HT dimensions are 25 ft long by 16 ft wide by 8 ft tall. Not much different from your room dimensions.

As a suggestion visit your nearest Goldenear dealer and take some BD's with you to test out their LFE capabilities. I love these speakers. They are amazing. I find I listen to allot more 2 channel music then before. I can sit for hours & listen at reference level without audio fatigue. Just amazing


----------



## Insearchof (Oct 21, 2014)

If you get the right pair of Rythmik, Outlaw Audio, PSA, Hsu, or even Seaton subs, IMO you won't need to upgrade past the 3's.
Set the 3's at 60 or 80hz and let the subs do what they do best and let the speakers really shine.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Dwight Angus said:


> I have the Triton Ones & they are amazing speakers plus I run them without external subs. Before I got the Tritons I ran SVS MTS-01's plus dual PB13 Ultras. The best location for the PB13's was on screen wall about 3 ft in from side walls. Performed very well. Nice smooth response. When I got the Triton Ones I knew that they would be positioned approximately where my earlier PB13's were located so LFE should be similar.
> I am really pleased with the LFE performance. I don't believe I am missing anything without external subs.
> If optimal sub location was not on the front wall where the Triton Ones are located that would probably give me pause as the Tritons are my mains & need to reside on front wall & perhaps I would have added
> dual subs. My HT dimensions are 25 ft long by 16 ft wide by 8 ft tall. Not much different from your room dimensions.
> ...


I'll have to see if there is anyone here local in Houston that can let me demo them.



Insearchof said:


> If you get the right pair of Rythmik, Outlaw Audio, PSA, Hsu, or even Seaton subs, IMO you won't need to upgrade past the 3's.
> Set the 3's at 60 or 80hz and let the subs do what they do best and let the speakers really shine.


I thought about this as well as being the cheaper alternative. Nothing can stop me from buying a set of the 3s and the center channel and have a pair of subs and use the NHT for the rear and call it done. This would at least free up some of my NHT that I could use for ceiling speakers once Atmos gets going better.


----------

